# 10 Best Dog Food Brands



## Omar (Jan 26, 2009)

Orijen is the best dry food kibble out there!


----------



## erwin_manurung (Feb 24, 2009)

I own a pet store in jakarta city, indonesia. we sell orijen and acana as well. These are two best brand that i have ever sale. mostly the pet owner agree with good things in the ingredients and happy forthe result.


----------



## Sondra3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the ingredients in Orijen however in their puppy food the protein level is over 40% which is extremely high, more like a cat food protein level. This is considered by many sources to be dangerous for large breeds expecially, for whom a fast rate of growth is detrimental to the puppy's development over time.


----------



## sisca (Apr 17, 2009)

For erwin manurung, can i order acana from ur store?where is ur petshop location and tlp no?
thanks


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ziwipeak is by far the best dog food.


----------



## Joyce_Carpenter (Sep 10, 2009)

My little 2 yr. old maltese has been on Natural Balance for two years. Today, I gave her Ilnova and she loved it and she's picky and spoiled, but she's my precious baby, Does anyone know about the Natural Balance? 
Thanks,
Joyce in Florida


----------



## Palmmer (Oct 12, 2009)

I feed my dogs the store brand. I really dont think theres any value in spending obscene amounts of money on dog food. They really dont care and chow it down


----------



## GD_mom (Oct 29, 2009)

In response to Sondra3, 

With high quality grain free foods, you will feed as much as 50% less than woth grain-inclusive foods, so even though the protein content is higher, you are feeding less, so the actual amount of protein that the puppy is consuming is still at a safe level. The biggest thing about feeding grain-free is that you have to be careful not to overfeed, especially with puppies.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes Orijen is a excellent food, It's carb levels are higher than Evo's by about 5%. All of these ingredients past the first 5 are in minute levels and offer minimal to the diet. Dog food is all about how much good quality meat there is in the food. In response to the person who asked about Natural Balance, in my years in the pet food industry tell me to stay away from foods that do not manufacture their own product. Natural balance was also part of recall a few years back.  


Food for thought
S


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

IMO, Taste of The Wild is the best grain free food, and Wellness Super5Mix is the best food that is not grain free.

But I totally agree- Orijen *is* a great food, as are the rest of your foods listed!!!!


----------



## Tiana (Dec 4, 2009)

@PALMMER...it's not about THEM not caring. Moreso, the fact that you don't.

It is OUR job to care for our dogs properly...since they can't speak up for themselves. And our job to ensure that they get everything they need. 
By that logic I guess you don't take them to the vet...b/c they don't like to go, anyhow.
I guess you don't bathe them...b/c they hate baths.
I suppose you don't clip their nails or take them to the groomers...b/c they hate being manhandled.

Now, I don't particularly care what other folks feed their dogs but your rationale was worth a comment or two. To 'blame it on the dog' is ridiculous.
To say there's a no diff between store and premium brand is just idiotic and ignorant. Did those words actually flow from your fingers to the keyboard?
We ALL know that dogs can't digest corn...that byproducts aren't exactly good meats...that fillers take away from the nutritional value...that harmful/questionable additives are in these foods. 
You're on this board too, so I assume you're knowledgeable as well.

...this isn't about 'beliefs'.
Keep it real: You simply don't want to pay the money to give your dogs QUALITY food. 
*shrug*


----------



## Tiana (Dec 4, 2009)

I yanked my 3 pups (a long and short haired Chi...and maltese) off Nutro not too long ago.
They're on Innova.
I really like the ingredients. They're doing quite well...

My biggest gripe is that the food is so hard to find. *laugh*
I notice that MOST items that are of a higher quality usually are.
I was shooting for Orijen but that would be another goose chase. 
I get my Innova at the pet boutique, for now.
Wish the company would sell their own food instead of relying distributors. 
Either that or offer it at Petsmart or Petco...


----------



## Shea (Dec 9, 2009)

I just started feeding my small dog the regular Innova. I noticed that the Evo formula is on the list but the regular Innova isn't. Just wanted to know what others thought of the regular Innova. She seems to love this new food more than anything else she has ever tried.


----------



## mitzi (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had a puppy (Golden) on Innova Lg Breed puppy...had to get it approved via the breeder...their concern was protein/fat. Better than the Purina crap he was sent home on, yuck!! Am now searching for adult food as he is nearly 1 yr old. I'm torn between EVO and Wellness Core. Orijen and some others preserve with citric acid, a no-no for dogs prone to bloat (I do moisten food slightly). However, he is not a huge "runner", mostly gets exercise via walks or back yard play at this time. Concerned about huge amts of protein. Any suggestions?


----------



## dhughes (Nov 29, 2010)

Blue Wilderness is a good dog food i have started on it and noticed a difference instantly i breed bandogge and american bulldogs


----------



## Kelleh (Dec 24, 2009)

All of those are pretty good, but I also think Taste of the Wild should be up there. I love it, my GSD loves it and he's never looked better which is big because he has huge skin issues.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kelleh, you are 100% correct, but I don't know which one you would take out, so I would have to say the top 11. These two (below) get as good as it gets and now they have the roasted formula which I believe is in the top 5 best. They are getting higher in the meat area, which is what you want. They are also priced a lot lower than all the rest, with the exception of California Natural. Sure wish they made a puppy Formula.

TOTW High Prairie Canine Formula

TOTW Wetlands Canine Formula


----------



## Karen3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Although we've moved to feeding raw, we fed Taste of the Wild Wetlands for years with great results. Our dogs did best on this kibble, and we'd tried Origen, Evo, and several others. I'd like to see Taste of the Wild included in the list of dog food ratings. I was suprised it didn't appear at all.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Most people don't realize that TOTW IS GRAIN FREE and it now has a lot more meat in it. It is quickly becomming one of the three elete dog foods. OK, here is who I would drop in order to add TOTW and in order. And I am gonna start feeding this to my dog and am going to drop California Natural in his diet.

Merrick, I believe it is just a better dog food than this brand, This is 
a very good brand.
Innova, But EVO is the second best food on the market. 
Why isn't Califonia Natural incuded with INNOVA same people 
make all three.
Solid Gold, Great food but TOTW is better.

California Natural. Good food only has 3 ingredients, lots of grain.

Acana, This is an outstanding food but TOTW has just stepped it up.

Artemis, another great food, but I give TOTW the nod.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

HEY ADMIN, you better get on the stick and review TOTW. It really is one of the 3 or 4 best foods on the market today. I really love the rosted parts in this food and my dog goes crazy for it.


----------



## Alondra1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm soglad I found this page, I have 2 fairl,y young chihuahua's (a 3 yo girl & a 2 y o boy) and tho I read lables when buying their food, there are so many brands, and all of them have SOMETHING in them that I've heard they shouldnt have. So thank you for this list, from the bottom of my little dogs hearts, but I do have one question, where can I get any of these brands and which one do you think would be best for chihuahua's?


----------



## Louise_Johnson (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been looking at Gentle Giants Canine Cuisine food. They say it is good for all breed, puppies and small breeds..My concern for my 4 month old puppy is that the fat content and protein content may be too low for a puppy..Can you share information about this please?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

To bad Taste Of The Wild is made by Diamond Pet Foods....the makers of low grade pet foods.

I'm sure the ingredients in TOTW are fine, but unfortunately it is being handled the same by the same people and same practices of the lower grade foods.

Again, it's a great food based on ingredients and nutrient breakdown...I just have a problem with any "premium" food being made in these huge pet food factories. The pet food factories are always the ones with the recalls.

Orijen/Acana (Champion Pet Foods own facility)
Merrick/Before Grain/Whole Earth Farms (Merricks own facility)
Evo/Innova/California Natural/Karma (Naturas own facility)
Fromm (Fromm Family's own facility)


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2010)

I would take California Naturals off of that list, personally. It has so few ingrediants that it would have to be supplemented for any additional health benefits. Its basically just chicken or lamb and rice. I'm certainly not a vet, but in my own search for the best fit for my pup, I found that fruits, eggs, vegetables, herbs, etc. are so helpful that they at least should be added to a rotational diet, and a formula as simple as this is best when your dog is recovering from some sort of stomach upset. My friend has been feeding his mutt this food for 8 years, and he just developed cancer. I wonder if the lack of antoxidants attributed to it at all...just a thought.
I wonder what everyone's thought is on Pinnacle? Its not grain free, but uses organic quinoa, potato, and skips any rice. My pup is doing very well on the duck and chicken formulas. I really like Taste of the Wild too, and do use it occasionally, but I am suspicious of the fact that it is so affordable. Not to complain, but you get what you pay for....It gets such good reviews though, its hard to argue that it is great for so many dogs....


----------



## RT (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 6 mo old pitbull puppy with possible food allergies and need advice on his food. He has been doing really well on Holistic Select chicken/rice, but I needed to switch him to rule out the allergy. Decided to tackle the grain possibility first. Tried TOTW and he had diaharrea and a bit of vomiting, thought it might be too rich for him, even though I introduced about 50/50 with the old food I should have gone slower. He was Parvo puppy so has stomach issues probably when changing food. I'm not sure TOTW is the best option for him which led me to this site! Any suggestions?? I would appreciate it. He will eat anything!!


----------



## judith2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I got siberian huskys from pups to adult 2yrs what kind of food would be good for them and what do you all think about Earth born brand primitive naturals ?


----------



## Kelly3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Orijen made my giant schnauzer break out in bleeding legions across his shoulder and half way down his side. Scared the heck out of me. It cleared up as soon as I changed his food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RT

Sounds like digestive track damage.

I'd try a product from Acana or California Natural.

Make the switch much slower for him. He's already been through alot.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

TK

EVERY dog food should be supplemented....period!


I supplement my dogs with Longevity and Bug Off Garlic from Springtime

www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## Kim_N (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow - all this is really scary! I have had 3 Dobermans/red and fawn - which have that wonderful sensitive skin - at any rate - we also have a Westie - I have been thru Bil Jack ,Science Diet, naturals, Iams - you name it - Presently it has been Iams for 2 years - my dogs are both thriving!!!! I am about to rescue a 6 week old fawn girl Dobie - and you guys have me really scared! Any suggestions???? I really want to find something really wholesome and that also addresses skin health and allergies - so many views on this topic - but one thing for sure - I love my vet - he does recommend SD or Eukenuba - he raised his Great Dane and Dobie on these but .............. whats a person to do???
Thanks
Kim


----------



## Greg1 (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife and I have raised two collies, two golden retrievers and a german sheperd, all have lived to their age limits. We feed them whatever dog food happens to be on sale along with dog bisquits and kitchen leftovers. Never been to a veterinarian besides getting the standard shots required. These designer foods are for idiot pet owners!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kim, don't buy foods based on what your vet recommends!! They are not taught much about nutrition in school,and what is taught is sponsored by the brands that you mentioned!!What you really need to look for when reading pet food labels are Named meat sources IE Chicken-Lamb-Turkey,and so on.Also meat in meal form is better because the water has been removed.I like to have at least 3 meat sources in the first 5 ingredients.Don't forget dogs are carnivores!!Also you don't want to see any low grade grains in there like CORN,WHEAT,SOY.I don't trust companies that don't manufacture their own products,because they are not there to oversee what exactly is being put in the products.Blue Buffalo had a recall on their canned foods and health bar treats due to tampering by their manufacturer,they added rice bran protein(the stuff that was involved with the last big recall)If they manufactured their own products they could avoid this problem!! And I might actually use their products!! Anyway I just have more faith in companies that manufacture their own products!! Here is a list of companies that manufacture their own products: Champion Foods-Orijen,Ancana.Merrick Pet Care-Before Grain,Whole Earth Farms.Fromm Family-Fromm.Natura-Evo-Innova-Karma-California Natural. All of these companies make exceptional products that I would trust for my dog.Also their probably not that much more expensive than what you are used to paying. I use Before Grain by Merrick,my local pet store carries it and I can get the 25 pound bag for 37 dollars and some change.Their website offers it for like 63 dollars,but I never buy it there.Also they do not distribute to the chain stores-petsmart-petco,if you want to try it you will have to go to an independently owned pet store. I hope this info helps!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree but just for fun I made my own top 10 and believe me it wasn't easy.
1. Orijen and Red is the KING
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
OK, now it gets harder
4. Acana
5. Instinct,not all their products,could be listed to high.
6. Innova
7. Timberwolf
8. Wellness Core and Core only
9. California Natural
9. Fromm
10.Wildernes and Wilderness only from BB
10.Artemis
10.Merrick but overpriced in my area
And for the price you can't beat Costco's Kirkland. 
That was really hard because both 9's are great foods and 10's were really good and I left off some very good foods, you can't beat Orijen and Nutra pet (Healthwise & Karma). LOL, I'll most likely change my mind next week.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eddie, there is no way that any dog food is worth 9 dollars a pound and thats the cheapest I have found it. That is more than a very good steak besides Orijen Red is better. My GSD dog eats 5-6 cups a food a day he is very active. SO WHAT A 2.2 POUND BAG WOULD LAST HUMMM maybe a week at best.

And TK, Eric is OH SO CORRECT you should "always" add vittys and suppliments.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was checking out the ingredient list for the Wellness Core reduced fat, it looks good except for the pea protein and the tomato pomace .What I was wondering is it says it is made and manufactured by Old Mother Hubbard.But Blue Buffalo says it's manufactured by the B B company and it is not !! It is manufactured by ANI American Nutrition Incorporated,they also manufacture low grade foods and got busted for tampering with B B formula.Anyway does anyone know who really manufactures Wellness Core??


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

All Wellness Core is made by American Nutrition in Ogden, Utah.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

and honestly....if someone is considering Core, you can buy Acana for the same price, if not a little cheaper (considering Acana is a 29.7# bag compared to Cores 26# bag) with absolutely no controversial ingredients.


If people really buy into the "safe" protein feeding that Wellness tries to promote with Core, than Acana certainly fits the bill.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric where did you find this "All Wellness Core is made by American Nutrition in Ogden, Utah." Pretty crappy company if it's the same one that makes Atta Boy!!!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

It is in fact the same company that makes Atta Boy.


I used to feed Wellness and was interested in feeding Core. I called the company and asked where it was made and the answer I received on the phone and through email was American Nutrition and was told they make it exclusively.

Don't take my word for it though. Give 'em a ring or drop them an email.

Diamond makes most of their other food in South Carolina and California, and they now own Eagle Pack which is made in Indiana.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Eric is actually correct, you can find this information in the 2010 copy of the Whole Dog Journal as Well.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric, Thanks for the info!! You are very helpful!! I do not use any food that's not manufactured by it's own company.


----------



## Kim_N (Feb 28, 2010)

Dear Greg and Michelle - I agree with you both but heres the thing - I was a vet tech years back for 5 years - thats my point - I have tried mostly all of these and some - no matter how good or exspensive - because I have no problem with spending whatever it takes for my babies-brought on problems-stomach issues-loose stools-vomiting- or they just plain hated it! - I HAVE been thru most you have mentioned - like I said - I know it won't bode well with most - but the Iams HAS really done well for my very large 142lbs(yes really and he is NOT fat - all muscle and in great health at 2 years) fawn dobie and my smaller Westie - however I do really want to address skin issues with the dobie and ofcourse he is the love of my life - I looked last night in Pet smart - they do carry Innova and others you mentioned - does any one know one for good coat/skin? Part of me agrees - again - probably not a popular opinion - with Greg who stated that the old fashioned way - chicken,turkey etc - combined with a dog food that works for you - can be just fine - but I do want to get something better because the Iams is not good with his skin - dry and flakey - we do rub him down with vitamin E liquid.Problem is - after all the exspensive foods -and I am lucky enough to have a vet that does keep up and knows EVERY food no to man content - we keep coming back to the Iams Large Breed. My concern is rescuing this 5-6 week old this coming week - ofcourse she will go immediately to the vets - but I am always open minded for some help - THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE OPINION AND HELP!!!!!! KIM NICKS


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Girl I can't believe your post, liams is one of the 10 worst foods made today.

1.Corn Meal..This is really bad for your dog
2.Chicken By-Product Meal...Terrible
3.Chicken....Great
4.Ground Whole Grain Sorghum....Another just awful ingredient.
5.Ground Whole Grain Barley..Low quality grain

Now look at what I feed, Orijen Red

1.Deboned Wild Boar... Great
2.Deboned Lamb.... Great
3.Lamb Meal.... Great
4.Russet Potato....Good
5.Deboned Pork.....gREAT


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kim N-

I have a Doberman Pinscher as well, and you are right about most of the holistic niche` marketed foods doesn't agree well on their stomach. Common problems are dry skin & diarrhea/loose stool. Many naturalist and holistics feeders might not agree, but a blend I've found that works pretty well with my dog and my other Dobie owners use this as well is the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula. It might work for your dog it might not, but it's one of the feeds I occasionally rotate into my Dobie's diet and it works well for him. You have to send me pics of that dog of yours I've never saw a 142lb Dobie, mine is only 80lbs or so and very lean muscle built.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kim N, You said your Doberman has skin issues,this can be caused by CORN which I think is the first ingredient in Iams.It is a known allergen.You really want to avoid corn,wheat,soy at all costs!!Your dog might be allergic to something else in their too,it's really hard to say.You said that you tried some of the higher quality foods,did you transition slowly?? Your dog may have a damaged digestive tract and require an extra slow transition.Also you should feed twice a day -it is easier on their tummies and also aids in digestion!! You should also supplement with a good quality vitamin-mineral supplement.I think one made from whole foods is best,because theirs no synthetic vitamins in there. Also you could try fish oil capsules-for the itchy skin,I have had success with these.You can use the ones for people.It's good for their skin-coat,and heart!!Also I would recommend a Holistic Vet they know a million times more than a regular vet!! I hope this info helps!! Michelle


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Jess that last comment was hilarious :|(Not Really). But I actually use a combination of dry dog foods, and Pro Plan is one that I rotate into my dogs diet and he does well on it, especially when training for French Ring sport. Does your dog have any titles or does he do anything special other than eat California Natural & Orijen (which the dog can't read the label anyway). Jess why are you always so negative about my comments? Yah Purina does make some feed that personally I don't choose to feed my dog, but they also make a blend that works for my dog (Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach). I mean you use Taste of the Wild, while this particular formula is okay, Diamond (the manufacturer of Taste of the Wild) also makes some pretty crappy formulas as well. So what's your point? Again, Jess if you are the dog food expert you claim to be, then I challenge you to show your degree or any certification for that matter, I can show you my certifation for the courses I've taken on K9 nutrition? Would you like to email or fax me I can do the same and we can post the information here on the website and let the people know who's all talk and who walks the walk?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here ya go, a link to a one and two star foods by the best review site in the world as far as I am concerned. Really, I could care less about your so called certifications and if you wanna feed Purnia, go for it. I'll give ya a little clue on how old I am and what I've seen and done. I have had 4 GSD's live there complete lives out back to back in my care and 2 twice. I have breed 8 litters of GSD's. So I have most likely have had a dog as an adult,longer than you been alive. Thats enough clues on how old I am. Don't get me wrong, I am not mad nor am I putting you down. Just keep in mind I will jump all over those who go to bat for 1 or 2 star food. Dude, I have seen what bad foods have done to dogs and it isn't pretty. Good luck with your dogs and get a shutterfly account so I can see these dogs. You can also put up all certifications there.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/6/page/15

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/7/page/16


----------



## Kim_N (Feb 28, 2010)

What does everyone feel about "Blue"??????? Thanks - Kim
Antonio - if you want to see Dax at 142- please send an email address or a way to get a picture!!!!!!!!!! He is VERY healthy - just very big! Also - I know what every one is saying - but what do you do when something has been working? I do feed vegies and chicken that I make myself - but would love a great food - What does everyone think of Blue or Wilderness for large breeds??
Thanks again - even to those who are slamming my decisions!
Kim


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kim- u can email me at [email protected] it's my personal email account. Also you might want to try www.Dobermantalk.com as it's a prodominent Dobie talk type forum and it has some good info on issues that you are experiencing. I've heard good and bad things about Blue, I personally had mixed results when I tried it. My dog would have some solid stools then a day of loose stools, and also the gas problem was horrible, so for my boy it didn't work, but that doesn't mean it won't work for you big boy. Honestly Kim, I've tried a lot of dog food ,and even had the luxury of visiting a manufacturing facility, and despite what a lot of people say (YES, most dry dog foods are made the same) thru the process of extrusion, and during this process a large content of the nutrition is lost therefore MOST brands spray a coating of vitamins and minerals to the kibble after this process, there are a few brands that don't use this method but the majority does. I would say find something that is working well for your dog and that's the right food for him. Personally I rotate about every 2.5 - 3mths on about 3-4 different brands, but I do this to give my dog a variety on protein as different meats offer different amino acids, plus it gives the dog variety and helps prevent burnout (unwilling to eat dry kibble w/o topping).


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

And also rotating the feed helps prevent allergens to certain proteins & carb sources which is common when a animal eats a single source diet for it's entire life.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My last post is being held for some reason, OH well. Kim can you feed Orijen ? Red is just fantactic food. Blue Buffalo is a good food, lets break it down First 2 are great I have no problem with brown rice, Barley is OK, Oatmeat is fine. Whole potatoes mixed with grain?, Tomato Pomace is a filler and some people hate it because the skin could contain insectides, Dicken fat is everywhere, more barly. I don't think this is a bad food at all, but pretty darn grain heavy and if you do decide on this I would add some meat every other day and an egg at least once a week.

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rye, Whole Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Kelp Meal, Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Shidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Garlic, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Herring Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Fructooligosaccharides, Monooligosaccharides, Dried Chicory Root, Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is blue buffalo wilderness, more meat very good. No grain very good. Now some people have a problem with peas, I do not. Potato starch and not whole potatoes Humm, it also has tomato pomace. and more starch's. This is a way better food and I would feel comfortable feeding this. Now some people are gonna say, wait a minute, they don't make it someone else does, no answer for that.


Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Potato Starch, Turkey Meal, Peas, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Natural Chicken Flavor, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Alfalfa Meal, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Shidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt


----------



## Kim_N (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Antonio- if you would like to see Dax - please email me at [email protected] - I can send you a picture - he really is all the talk when we go anywhere - mostly we get "What is that?" He really is beautiful and so loving. And again - I have NEVER had much success at all with most of these brands of holistic foods-and I have bought the so called "best" - the cost does not matter in the least to us.I was hoping to get some suggestions without being attacked!But every has an opinion and I respect that - I also asked for opinion
Kim


----------



## Kim_N (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks JesS - helpful! 
Kim


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kim, You asked what people think about Blue Buffalo dog food,here's what I know on the subject - Blue Buffalo was recently recalled ( their canned foods and health treat bars ) The reason it was recalled was due to tampering by their manufacturer - they added rice bran protein to the mix- this was the same ingredient that sickened and killed many dogs and cats back in 2007. Now my question would be - WHY would the manufacturer do that?? My thought would be to raise the protein level-so what were they leaving out?? Maybe some of the real MEAT that is supposed to be in there!! So the manufacturer was using cheap - Maybe deadly- Ingredients in the B B formula and getting PAID to use Meat. That is the reason that I don't trust companies that don't manufacture their own products.They are not there to oversee what ingredients are being used. I went back and looked over the posts I didn't notice anyone " Slamming" you or ripping on you maybe you should go back and re-read the posts you didn't name any names- if it was supposed to be me I"m sorry you feel that way-I don't think I said anything out of line though.I'm just trying to pass on info that I have obtained.If you trust Jess more he will tell you the same thing - CORN,WHEAT,SOY are all known allergens-Make your dog itchy- which you stated is an issue.Also By products are bad-Feathers,Beeks,Feet maybe a little bit of meat.Also Menadione Sodium Bisulfite-Synthetic vitamin K -severely weakens the immune system and cause soooo many problems too numerous to list.But don't take my word for it,Google it and check out The Dog Food Project!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya know the canned food industry has always scared me a little. If I feed canned food it is Innova puppy or Innova large breed puppy and I really do not feed much. Now when he gets over a year I will feed him canned Evo, Innova or California Natural, depending on how the pocket book looks. I also have feed Evangers and feel comfortable with them, my dog just gets bad poo with them, just might be a little rich for him. It really seems like the majority of the recalls are in the canned food industry.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/

PS. Ya, Michelle is usually correct, but if I agreed with everything she and Eric said, then I wouldn't be my OWN man, LOL.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

You know Natura Pet doesn't make it's own canned food (Evo, Innova and Cali Natural)


The ONLY canned food I trust is Merrick.

Evangers makes their own, but they make so much for so many others.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Who makes Innova?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I knew you were going to ask, and now I can't remember...lol. Natura makes all of their own kibble, but the canned is outsourced. I'll search and try to find that answer.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Found it.

Natura canned products are made by Menu at the South Dakota plant. This was not the affected plant, but none-the-less, it's still made by Menu.


Honestly when it comes to wet food you simply cannot beat the Merrick 5 Star Entrees. If you are just looking for a meat supplement, they do have the Before Grain 95% meats.

The other option if you want to add to your kibble, you could supplement with Aunt Jeni's or Primal....but it's raw and some are not into that.

One of my favorite combo feedings is Merrick Turducken Kibble mixed with any Merrick 5 Star Entree. Yeah it has grain, but this is an excellant feeding that makes you feel at ease inside.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

As soon as read that, I went to their site and I found where they talk about making kibble and treats, but they didn't mention where the canned was made. On the can I have, it only says that it's made in the USA and gives the Santa Clara address.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog gets the runs from Merrick and can't eat anything they make. Kibble or canned. Bummer.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I only give him canned so I can mix his powdered vitamins in. And any pills he might get. If I an gonna add meat he gets a little of the real stuff.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey girl I was just having a little fun, we really do agree on most issues. I don't understand people when it comes to having issues with their dog food then acting like it isn't THAT. I know I AM IN FOR IT WITH THIS STATEMENT , IT's like the guy who loves a certain car manufacture, but he is always working on it or it's in the shop or breaking down all the time, but man they build the best. Gotta buddy who's little truck is just a piece of crap and brags about getting 150,000. miles on it before replacing the engine. I started laffing in his face because my little Japanese truck had 425,000, And nothing had gone wrong with it,,,, until I gave it to the kids,, LOL. Do you get my point ??


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I laugh when everyone starts talking about vitamins and minerals and glucosomine and such in there food. Do the math....you'd have to feed your dog about a quarter of the bag (a 30 pounder mind you) to gain any of those benefits. So your dog would have all the vitamins he'd need, but he'd be so overweight you'd need all the glucosomine you could get your hands on just so he could stand up on those legs.

All dog foods need a supplement. At least give the poor thing a multi vitamin that they sell at your local pet store. Even that would help him out.

I personally supplement with Springtime Longevity and Springtime Bug Off Garlic for both of my girls. The 6 month old pup also gets Springtime Omega 3-6-9 due to her heart arrythmia.

There are tons of companies that make supplements. Longevity is also a detoxifier so the guy feeding pro plan, check this out.


Be real on dog food....the companies sell to people, not dogs. So they can put whatever they want on the bag to make you feel all warm and cozy. Dogs need meat and the protein needs to come from meat sources, not rice and bran. It's much cheaper to make dog food with rice and bran than with meat. It's ok here and there, but to constantly feed your dog low grade food will only result in the input you give it. 

Would you put 87 octane in your Ferrari?
Would you eat Burger King and McDonalds everyday?


----------



## Dale1 (Mar 9, 2010)

What do you think about EVO dog food?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Evo is great. T he only food I like better is Orijen.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Evo is a wonderful food. Most house pets can't digest it all to well though and end up having the runs. Alot of sport and working dogs do absolutely fantastic on this food.


I agree, I still think Orijen is better.


----------



## Rebecca2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I liked orijen, but it was too expensive to keep up and have switched. Now my dog has flakes on his skin. Do you think that can be caused by change in food? I am also feeding him the Missing Link supplement. Is that good?


----------



## Tiffin (Mar 17, 2010)

I was feeding my dogs Orijen (the teal colored bag...original I think) and they had HORRIBLE gas. I switched them, GRADUALLY! to AvoDerm vegetarian...but their um...excrement is YELLOW! That can't be healthy. It did help with the gas, but the whole yellow thing makes me nervous. I was reading the reviews on AvoDerm and now see it's not the healthiest choice. So my question, is there an Orijen or even another brand that would be better for them and not cause the gas? They're not very active though and I saw in the reviews for Orijen that it was great for active dogs...I think my oldest dog is getting a bit fat.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The gas could be caused from a few different things. They may have digestive issues.

Try the Orijen again (or the 6 fish formula) with a digestive enzyme to help break the food down and absorb it into the body.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tiffin what kind of dogs do you have ? If it is bulldogs or other dogs with alot of wrinkles on thier face, good luck. Those breeds have a lot of gas for whatever reason. Now, when I got my dog as a puppy(German Shepherd) he was on Purina One Puppy and I can tell you, if you would have light a match, you might have blown up my whole house. I changed to California Natural and the gas went away, I have also feed Innova, Totw, Fromm and Orijen with no gas issues. Now with Orijen the stools have a little stronger smell to them, LOL, little? Orijen does have a senior formula and Acana is very good also check them out at
http://www.championpetfoods.com/

Dogs are carnivores not rabbits, they should be eating a product with lots of meat in it.


----------



## Dan4 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the list is right on... although personally, I would asterisk Merrick. Their canned food is great, but I am not crazy about their dry since they added the soy oil and vegetable oil via their "elements" (The colored kibble) .


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dan, my GSD dog got diarehea on their puppy plate. I have pulled Merrick off my list because I have sent them 2 emais about the use of ethoxyquin. That was 2 weeks ago and they have still not responded. If a company can't hit the reply button and send a quick answer I really can't trust them. It is a heck of a lot faster and cheaper for a company to answer questions through email then the phone. They are off my list....


----------



## Dan4 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jess, not sure whats going on with them. The salespeople I talk to never had any idea there was a formula change... and never could answer the question of why the formula change was never reflected on the ingredient list on the bag (Almost a year after the change). They have a lot of shady issues.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

One of my pet pev's is people not responding to e-mails. These companies know that they become legal documents and by not responding it tells me that they are hiding something.


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone recommend a decent inexpense brand of dogfood? I feed my dogs high quality dog foods, but I am having some issues financially right now and need to find something less expensive... any recomendations?


----------



## Alli (May 19, 2010)

If you're looking for a less expensive, but still good brand, I would recommend Healthwise. It's made by Natura (EVO, Innova, California Natural, etc), and its their "economy" line that still has good ingredients. I have two Australian Cattle Dogs (one is a puppy) and I had been feeding them Wellness (Just for Puppy and Adult Super5 Mix Chicken) until recently. They both seemed to enjoy it, but it gave them bad gas, and the puppy started getting diarrhea. Neither one of them liked Blue Buffalo, and Solid Gold didn't help their stomach problems. A friend who uses Healthwise recommended the Natura line of products and I chose Innova for the puppy and it made him all better. No gas, and no loose stools. My friend gave me some Healthwise for my older dog to try, as all 4 of her dogs did well on it, and my older dog loved it. I'm going out today to pick out a new food for my older dog, and I know I definitely want to stay within the Natura family. Hope this helps!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

probably two of the cheaper foods that still are a bif step above grocery store type foods are 4Health Performance(at Tractor Supply Co.) and Kirkland Signature, which is sold at Costco.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Alli, I to really like Nutrapets products. I choose Cali. Natural to feed in the AM. We just went from puppy to the Adult lamb with no problems. I feed my GSD twice daily with the AM feeding much smaller than the PM, because he is really active in the AM. I choose C.N. because it doesn't have all the other crap in it that dogs really don't need. My PM feeding is Orijen LBP. I totally agree with you Heath Wise is a great food for the dollar. I believe the Lamb has a little more meat than their chicken, you might wanna check that out.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

derek, the costco brand is good for the money, but my dog did not do good on it. I guess it would be the beet pulp, who knows. The product is made by Diamond, which is not a very good manufacture. I have quit feeding TOTW because, diamond makes their food. I do buy a small bag of TOTW'S fowl evry now and then, just because Tony loves it so much.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used this product in the past and stopped using it about a year ago to research it more thoroughly. The product is Canine Caviar. When I used it, I had wonderful success with it. Dog looked and acted fantastic with it. Tons of energy. In fact, their Chicken Adult formula produces 599 K/cals per cup.

I stopped using it for a couple reasons. One, it contains beet pulp shreds which I was on the fence about. Two, I felt that with only one meat source, it was low on the inclusion of meat. And Three, I really wanted to move to grain free diets, and Canine Caviar's Venison Split Pea formula still has beet pulp and only one meat source.

I have a current supply of Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Orijen 6 Fish for my 8 month old and my 4 year old currently is eating Evo Chicken/Turkey with the occasional Evo Red and Orijen Large Breed Puppy. I have probably a two to three month supply of kibble. I've also been feeding The Honest Kitchen Embark and Thrive which they will move into 100% when all the kibble is gone. But you always need a bag of kibble around. I'm considering again making that bag of kibble Canine Caviar, as it mimmicks more closely that of Honest Kitchen products. All Canine Caviar Kibbles produce over 550K/cals per cup, they are 92% digestible, and it is the only kibble on the market in raw form. (Natures Logic has a kibble that has a raw coating on it, but the basis of the food is still super cooked). I've read enough reports, spoke with different veterinarians and pet nutrionist about beet pulp, and I simply don't buy into it's harmful aspects the internet has portrayed it to have. As far as meat conent, the K/cals are so massive that one would tend to believe that the inclusion of meat is high even though it is only once source. In all actuality, who said it had to be multiple sources? It's not with Honest Kitchen products. This is also the only kibble on the market that does not included rendered meat meals. Again, mimmick of Honest Kitchen.

Orijen Large Breed Puppy is still my favorite All Life Stage kibble. My 4 year old though, has the energy she needs on Evo, but Evo is not for every dog and it is easy for her to go down to Orijen here and there. But again, I'm planning on a 100% Honest Kitchen diet.

Check out the Canine Caviar site as well. Very informative and probably the most informative dog food site out there.

Anyone who knows me on here, knows I research, research and research some more. And I would like to nominate Canine Caviar a top ten dog food now that I've researched it more thoroughly.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

there is always a trade off. i stay away from diamond products, but if someone is on a very very tight budget, they need to know what is out there that is very cheap but better than grocery store fare. for some folks, the healthwise is still too much.

BTW, when you say Nutrapet, i assume you mean Natura.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

YEP....


----------



## Anna3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed my dog Orijen and it took him a bit longer to get used to than solid gold or nutro holistic. i'm not sure why because orijen is grain free. I really like orijen and solid gold, but i noticed my inactive god getting fat on solid gold so i switched over. after being fed orijen, my dog has lost weight and is more fit looking. his coat is also very shiny. this is one of the more expensive food brands, but it's well worth it. especially if you love your dog as much as i do<333333


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I really like Orijen also. I am not a big fan of Solid Gold. I really learned alot about fish meal and I try to stay a way from it. I also do not like tomato pomace and apple seeds can poison a dog. So there are my reason's for not being a fan of solid gold.. But I do like Evo, Acana, Innova, California Natural and for the money you can't beat Health Wise.


----------



## Alli (May 19, 2010)

Jess, thanks for the tip on the CA Naturals Lamb. I ended up going with the Innova Adult Large Bites for my adult Cattle Dog, since my puppy is doing so well on Innova's puppy formular (I can't believe the difference between Wellness and Innova...his poor tummy just kept getting worse and worse on the Wellness...I guess some dogs really just cant handle certain brands of food!), but I'd definitely be interested in trying the CA Naturals line, too. Btw, what's the problem with fish meal? Is it the way it's preserved?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, all fish meal coming into America is preserved with ethoyquin. The only exception is with a special permit and the only company that I know that has one is Wellness. Ethoyquin is BAD TUFF I feel it is like ddt. It is aganist the law for ethoyquin to be used on human food. Now candian manufactures don't have to use it, Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy to name some.


----------



## Alli (May 19, 2010)

Really?? The Natura website says they don't use any fish (or any foods) with ethoyquin on their website...is it because their ingredients include "herring" and "herring oil" instead of "fish meal"?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, it is only the fish meal you need to worry about. And their are alot of dog foods that do not have fish meal in it.


----------



## mjskate04 (May 8, 2010)

I need some advice.....I was wondering if anyone has heard of Natural Ultramix Adult Dog food and if you could offer any advice on it? It doesn't have any corn or wheat in it & the first 3 ingredients are meat. I am trying to find a good dog food for my 8 year old 40lb husky dog, any suggestions? It seems like she does fine with any new food for a while then doesn't want to eat anything causing her to get really lethargic and low energy. If i can get her out of the house she is excited to go on walks but it is hard to motivate her to do much of anything. I don't know whether it is her food that is causing this or something else. Any words of wisdom or ideas?


----------



## stef1 (May 13, 2010)

for a year and a half now I have been feeding my 11 year old purebread Shitzu Hill PD brand food. It seems to be greasy, but the vet said it was good for older dogs. Now he has kidney stones, alot of very small ones which should pass on their own, hopefully...but it cost 750$ to find this out, 4 days not eating, drinking and a stay at the vet overnight with bloodtests etc.....since he never had this before, and this is the food of choice recommended by the vet, I have a feeling it is because of that food, he has now been put on LOW FAT Royal Canine canned food until the stones pass.......should I keep him on this for always, he is old.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

first thing dog owners usuually need to wrap their head around is this:

most vets know very little about dog nutrition. what little they learned during vet schools was sponsored by (you guessed it) Hills. Hills makes sure vets get indoctrinated with their way of thinking regarding nutrition. this is why most dog owners who have researched dog foods ad nauseum quit listening to our vets regarding food choices. there are a few vets who are an exception and have made themselves more knowledgeable, but the ones who sell Science Diet arent usually among them.

fact is, Hills SD is at the low end of the quality spectrum (near the bottom, in fact). RC isnt much better.

if he really need a low fat canned food, i am certain there are many much better quality canned foods available that are low in fat.

hopefully someone will chime in with those. i dont really feed canned food much, so im not sure which companies make low fat canned dog food. one i know does is innova, which would be of much higher quality than RC.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Get your dog off that crap and now you learned the hard way just like ME. Here is a list of some very good dog foods and yes their are more but these are the ones I really like and can get in my area.

The A list
1. Orijen 
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Acana
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core
7. Blue Wilderness
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only 
9. Fromm
10. Merrick

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct
3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Artemis
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10.Health Wise
11.Karma


----------



## xavier_madinya (May 19, 2010)

hi guys. this is the first time a have a dog, he is 13 weeks, he is an english bull terrier, first he was eating iams for puppy and then i started to cook for him chiken with rice and carrots and green beans, i was also given raw bone now and then (chiken, pork and beek) but he was getting dahiarria and sunday he got a eye infection(green secrecion) and was snizzing alot. i want to feed the best to my dog, dont care the money, but with different things i read, DO NOT KNOW WAS THE BEST. PLEASE HELP ME GIVE THE BEST TO MY PUPPY. i took him to the doctor, they gave him some medication and toll me to feed him dog food, puppy food, they mention blue buffalo.


----------



## xavier_madinya (May 19, 2010)

jess, you sound like you know alot about dog food, do you think origin is my best choice? do you think is ok to give a multyvitamin for dog? o should i keep cooking for him? i dont use any condiments just boil chicken or beef or organ meet with carrots ,green bean or a potato with some rice.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

actually, what you are cooking for him is ultra healthy compared to any kibble...even Orijen. Diarreah might possibly be from over feeding him.

As far as the other, I'd take him to the vet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Home cooking is always the best and Eric is correct. If you do cook for him make sure you get some puppy vitamins for him/her. I feed Orijen but I like alot of other foods also. You need to go slow when changing foods and that includes home cooking. I'll leave a list of the brands I really like and not all have puppy food.
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Acana
5.	Innova
6. Wellness Core
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & Prairie only
9.	Fromm
10.	Go, free endurance, chicken & Salmon only
11.	Merrick
The good price list
1.	TOTW
2.	California Natural
3.	Health Wise
4.	Kirkland, Costco
The B list
1.	California Natural
2.	Instinct
3.	Evanders
4.	Wellness
5.	Timberwolf
6.	Artemis
7.	Solidgold
8.	Canidae
9.	Prairie
10.	Karma
11.	Health Wise


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

xavier madinya, Derrick and Eric along with Michelle(the one with a gravatar) know a ton about dog food. We might not agree on everything but I would recomend thier knowlege to you. Derrick and Eric seem to know more about vitamins than I do and maybe they well give you some good brands to use. I use a brand of vitys that was recomended by the pet store I go to and is produced in Oregon. I am pretty lucky were I live because this pet store only carries the best and are really knowlegeable people.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi every one could some body please suggest me few brands that is good for my Great Dane puppy ? I know the calcium should be less but how much less, it would be more than helpful if you guys could suggest dog food that suits Great danes requirements. I await your responses.


----------



## xavier_madinya (May 19, 2010)

thank you for the help guys, thanks alot. this site is so cool quick respond. i will give him ORIJEN. i will hold on the home cooking for now, i know bull terriers tend to be alergic to some food so i will stop the cooking. is a RAW BONE now and then good for a puppy? one last question jess or eric, if i feed my puppy ORIJEN, do i still give him a multyvitamin?


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi every one could some body please suggest me few brands that is good for my Great Dane puppy ? I know the calcium should be less but how much less, it would be more than helpful if you guys could suggest dog food that suits Great danes requirements. I await your responses. I am posting again because the question was pushed back.


----------



## senAd (May 21, 2010)

Hello, I just got a 14mo. old Boxer from the animal shelter. And I am not sure wath dog food is the best for her, it would be more than helpful. thx to all..


----------



## Rhonda2 (Jul 9, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! We have had some really bad runny stool issues with a company that claims to be the best. A food we have used for 5 years. After finding your top 10 list and changing foods we have 5 very happy dogs with solid stools and even happier owners.


----------



## Dan6 (Sep 24, 2010)

If any of you feed Natura products (California Natural, Evo, Healthwise, Innova, Karma, Mother Nature), be aware that the Natura company was recently sold to Proctor & Gamble (IAMS, Eukanuba). Enough said!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is some info on Natura http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/natura-dog-food.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that the administrator should revise this list,and remove the Natura products.I think Fromm should definately be on your top 10 list and also TOTW.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I disagree Michelle, until I/we start getting some feed back, we can not say EVO or California Natural are not good foods. They are still two of the best dog foods made today. I think scoops is ""second"" rate anyway. For them to pull the plug on a product before any proof, tells me that they are not very professional. I have talked with plenty of people about this (Evo) and I have found as of today, this is still a quality product. I had gotten 2 negative feed backs about Innova. But after discussing the matter with an owner of a quality pet store, they had been using the old shipments, so it was all BULL. What happens if P&G decide to keep this a quality food (yes I doubt it)?? It is just to early!!! But I have to admit I have bought my last bag of C.N. but then again I have 2 bags. So it is gonna be awhile before I buy, no matter what.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

xavier madinya. I am sorry I never saw your post until today. The answer is yes...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, YOU NEED TO LOOK AT THEIR 5 SCOOP LIST. I saw at least 12 dog foods that I would never list that high. And 8 I don't even have listed in my top 40.. I wonder if they are paid off!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK my new list has been completed. If you think that I have missed your favorite please let me know and I well take a look at it.
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis
The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
11. Natures Logic
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
14. Now, the rest of their products.
The C list
1.	Evo
2.	Innova
3.	Nutrisource
4.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
5.	Exclusive
6.	Pure Vita
7.	Wellness super 5 mix
8.	Earthborn
9.	Natures Logic
10.	Pinnacle
11.	Annamaet
12.	Organix
13.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
14.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
15.	Premium Edge


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Opps, I have wellness and Wellness super 5 mixed up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Natures Logic has been removed from the C list.

Just because it is on the C list does not mean it isn't a good dog food, it could be because I did not take enough time to really look close at it. I really had to draw a line on how much time I had. I would have no problem feeding any of these brands. Some have better formulas in their product line and some have the dreaded Menadione Sodium Bisulfate in them and that is something you should decide when feeding your dog....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, Michelle I now agree, it is time to drop Innova and California Natural off the list. I have experienced how bad Ca. Natural has gotten first hand. Boy, it sure didn't take them long to ruin 2 really good dog foods. I guess it won't be long before they also ruin Evo. I really am surprised it was in such a short period of time, P&G really is a dirt bag company.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,I hate to say I told you so but...LOL,Just kidding.I just feel that when a great company like Natura is bought by a company like P&G,it WILL be ruined.P&G will use the cheapest ingredients that they can get,while selling it for the same ridiculously high price,that the food is no longer worth.I think peoples money is better spent on a cheaper,but still decent food,and then add your own fresh meat and extras.Nothing beats fresh food.Too bad Nature's Domain is not available in my area,if it was I would try it.I am going to stick with some of the cheaper grain free foods,and keep adding fresh meat to it.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Michelle, my dogs seem to like the Kirkland food a lot. I do plan on trying Nature's Domain, and will definitely try TOTW based on what you and Jess say about it. 

I agree with what you said about buying a cheaper/decent dry food. I would much rather do that and then be able to feed my dogs fresh meat, other healthy foods, and quality canned dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Michelle, looky looky!!!!


----------



## cockermom1 (Dec 3, 2010)

What about Sojos?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

cockermom, I am not sure what to think about a dog food that you MUST add meat to. This is really a de-hydrated, food minus any meat. I would feed any on this list above long before Sojos. Opps, I missed they have a new one called complete. I must admit I did not look very hard but I did look and it seems all these de-hydrated foods the manufactures never wanna say who or where they are made. Until they do that they are a no go in my book.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, here it is the all good priced dog food, The last 3 seem to go on sale quite a bit so that is why I listed them. I hope this helps those that are on a tight budget during these trying times. Keep in mind you can find these brands for better prices if you shop and also it depends on your area.

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 30 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9.	Diamonds Premium Edge – About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the list, Jess. I'm sure it will be quite helpful to many. I live in Ohio, and Nature's Domain is actually cheaper than you listed here--$27 for 35 lbs. of the Turkey and $30 for 35 lbs. of the Fish. You can get 40 lbs. of Kirkland from Costco for $20 to $25, depending on which kind you get. I think Diamond Naturals is pretty decent too, and it's $30 or less for 40 lbs. If people have access to a Costco, the Kirkland is a wonderful bargain--and my dogs seem to love it and do well on it. Even their canned food is a bargain--24 cans for $16.99.


----------



## maria2 (Jan 14, 2011)

where does all the nutro food products go in this list?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am really bummed !! My beloved breed is still No.2 ;(

http://www.today.msnbc.msn.com/id/41249142/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals?GT1=43001


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea!!!! Labs are #1!!!! LOL.Don't be sad Tony,ALL DOGS ARE AWESOME.Don't tell Cooper,Springers didn't make the top 10.SHHHHH.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Every time Tony see's a lab he starts growling, I can't figure out whats wrong.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess, I know why Tony growls at Labs.He's Jealous!!! LOL.Cooper loves Beagles.Every time he sees a Beagle,he gets so excited,and wants to play.


----------



## Jimmy_Jones (Feb 5, 2011)

The best food a dog could get is not bought in a bag at the store. It is table scraps. Most dog food has corn and other ingredients witch most likely will cause allergies in your dog's life. I had a toy poodle who lived 23 years by eating table scraps. I also had a toy poodle before that who ate dog food and lived 11 years. Take this advice and give your dog a delicious, nutrient-filled and not costly, dog dinner.


----------



## Jay2 (Jun 2, 2011)

I know that you get what you pay for....but why does the price climb dramatically as you climb the list?


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 26, 2011)

Wellness Core Original dry kibble has changed formula and though they claim no difference my two Chows don't like it anymore and one of them eats everything. I noticed a difference in smell too. It used to smell so good I'd say I'd eat it myself. Now it stinks like the cheap brands.


----------



## renae (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been looking at some of these brands. Not all of them have food for small breeds. Are the regular adult small enough for a miniature daushund (spell?) and a yorkie mix to eat?


----------



## J_English (Dec 27, 2011)

Origen was hard to transition to when my dog was a puppy. Despite some loose stool in transition the food has proven to be amazing. Prior to using this food my border collie had skin rash, loose fur with some balding, poor energy and bad breath. It was the food. Now her coat is like velvet, her eyes are clear, energy is good. It is on this list and number one for a reason. Not cheap at $40 for 15 pounds or 2.65 a pound but worth the cost. Table scraps as one reader mentioned may work for some dogs but mine developed stomach problems, vomits up the rich table food. We no longer give it even on special occasions. I am no expert but I do know what works for my dog - Origen.


----------



## Kathy11 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have an Akita who was raised on Eukanuba. She is now ready for adult food and I've just bought a bag of Blue Buffalo, Life Protection Formula. I had looked at the Merrick brand, but had never heard of it. Is there any feedback on the Blue Buffalo brand I purchased, negative or positive?


----------



## mare (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi
May I recommend a pet food company that really changed my life (& my sweet pooch Otis' life too).
www.freshfetchpetfoods.com (not to be confused with freshpet)
Jay & Mike are amazing and here is my story.
My Jack Russell Otis was having seizures about 4 years ago. They were becoming more frequent and the Vets recommended meds as they seizures were getting so frequent. I was distraught when my neighbor read an article in the newspaper about this new company ' Fresh Fetch Pet Foods'. I spoke with Jay who made no promises with their fresh, real food. He did however say he felt nutrition played a huge factor in wellness and health issues. I started Otis on their real fresh cooked food and we have been seizure free for about 4 years. We had only 2 minor tremors that were very slight and when I told Jay, he re-worked Otis's food mix and essential oils and all was great again. They are changing the way we feed our pets. That goes for us too.
Processed food holds no nutritional value for dogs or people. You can live on it but for how long and at what point will your organs be compromised. I know more friends with pets who have died from cancer, diabetes and more. 
Food is the key.
Please check these guys out.
They saved my Otis and I sleep now!


----------



## bah (Aug 17, 2012)

We have an extremely picky puppy. We finally ended up going with TOTW puppy formula, and he is thriving on it. I would highly recommend TOTW. We pay $10 for a 5 lbs bag. You just can't beat the cost vs quality. We tried Wellness, Earthborn Holistic, Eagle Pack, etc...


----------



## eddie2 (Apr 28, 2012)

dont buy Blue Buffalo, i switched my dog to it a few months ago and she has constant soft stool and horrible smelling gas!! blue buffalo gets two thumbs way down!


----------



## Lisa_Mantle (May 11, 2012)

I work with dogs and can often tell who is eating low grade food. I feed both of my Goldens Blue and they are very healthy, no bad breath, coats are shiny, and the stool is small and firm and doesn't smell.


----------



## Stacey3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a cocker spaniel/daschund mix (12) and a 6 yr old daschund and soon to add 2 7 yr olds daschund a to our mix. All have been rescues. So many mixed reviews on food. Have the ability to get 30lb bag is great because I have storage container for it. Fromm is the closest to me everything else is like hr or so away. Suggestions on feeding that many? Feeding pedigree right now but noticing his coat and skin is itchy so sooner better change


----------

